# BHM's Post Your Sideview Photos!



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 27, 2007)

I will start!!

Please do not comment on my ratty ass shirt or new Sweats (8X by the way) but my cute wool socks are fair game 

Enough Bellys let see the side's


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe it is the socks


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 28, 2007)

147 views and no comments not even YOU SUCK ......hmm maybe I was hard on that 'I'm Leaving girl'....Nahhh I just Suck


----------



## Deanna (Nov 28, 2007)

Ooh, I likes what I see.


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 28, 2007)

it was supposed to be side belly shot and yours appears to be rather covered up with that delightful shirt of yours....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 28, 2007)

Ohh! You have a peep hole in the shirt...don't ya? 

and now we know you're a self admitted sucker...lol


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 28, 2007)

Crappy pic but it was a "I don't have a shirt on and my cell phone is already on" kinda moment 







I have a "too small t-shirt" pic but I don't know where to put it :doh:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 28, 2007)

Oo la la. I'm so gonna convince Chris to post a picture. <3


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Catkin (Nov 28, 2007)

Ooh! I think this is my new favourite thread 


Also, StridentDionysus, just make a new thread for us!! We won't mind


----------



## Bly_guy (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's me!


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 29, 2007)

likeitmatters said:


> it was supposed to be side belly shot and yours appears to be rather covered up with that delightful shirt of yours....



OK KNOW WE ARE COOKING WITH GAS!!!! THANKS FELLOW BHMS 

As For you  THE Shirt is off limits............I know it's ugly it's like telling Marty Feldman he has crzy eyes


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Nov 29, 2007)

Does this qualify for this topic 

View attachment DCP_1544.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 29, 2007)

oh it qualifies...it definitely qualifies! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Island Girl (Nov 29, 2007)

Mmm, I'm lovin' this thread! GORGEOUS all around! :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 29, 2007)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Does this qualify for this topic


*
qualify? DARLING you wrote the book on this thread.........*


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 30, 2007)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Does this qualify for this topic




*this photo deserves to be in the hall of fame. now that is a belly would giving applause to. and especially how he wears his pants...very very nice indeed*


:bow:


----------



## hardyloppmann (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi,

hmm...this thread is really great! 
I think I like to show a picture of my small "beginner-belly", even if it still hasn't reach the fantastic size of the wonderful bellies posted here before 
But I'm doing my best: :eat1:

Hope you enjoy the pic... 

View attachment fett17full.JPG


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 30, 2007)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Does this qualify for this topic



oh yes it does even if a fellow bhm says so mate!!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 30, 2007)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Does this qualify for this topic


 
Hey, we're twins! Slacking off a bit there SomeFatGuy! I may be gaining on you! 

We may have to call an official time out for a measurement....is there a referee available?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2007)

hardyloppmann said:


> Hi,
> 
> hmm...this thread is really great!
> I think I like to show a picture of my small "beginner-belly", even if it still hasn't reach the fantastic size of the wonderful bellies posted here before
> ...


*
DEFENITly more then enjoy.....quite a beginner in my EYES :smitten: KEEP COMING back..gorgeous*


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Dec 1, 2007)

I have never really measured myself, but if I wear my jeans under my belly I can fit into a size 48. Over my belly 58. It really depends on the cut of the pants and if Im trying to hide my belly or not. 

Hey BuffetBelly I was in your neck of the woods a few weeks ago. I stopped in for a quick bite at the Arbys in front of the Old Country Buffet you always talk about. I was really surprised at how many BBW were there alone. A few smiled at me as seated my self. One I even started small talk with. I was really impressed with friendliness of the people in the area


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 1, 2007)

though it is not often I get this dressed up... 

View attachment 023.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2007)

*thanks...the suit looks SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET*


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2007)

Peekin'  

View attachment Picture 33.jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 2, 2007)

SomeFatGuy said:


> I have never really measured myself, but if I wear my jeans under my belly I can fit into a size 48. Over my belly 58. It really depends on the cut of the pants and if Im trying to hide my belly or not.


 
Yep, we're twins! To the inch! I wear over the belly in suits, otherwise under.



> Hey BuffetBelly I was in your neck of the woods a few weeks ago. I stopped in for a quick bite at the Arbys in front of the Old Country Buffet you always talk about. I was really surprised at how many BBW were there alone. A few smiled at me as seated my self. One I even started small talk with. I was really impressed with friendliness of the people in the area


 
Yes, I have posted my observations from the OCB (Old Country Buffet) in Mentor several times on Fantasy Feeder. Highest concentration of BHM's and BBW's I have ever seen with the sole exception of a NAAFA convention. Even more fat people than Disneyworld, and that's saying something!

I could never eat at an Arby's with an OCB only a few yards away. The gravitational pull of OCB is too must to resist! Unless the first mate lashed me to the mast or something....


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 2, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks...the suit looks SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET*




I dont think I look bad for almost 50 in february


----------



## Tracy (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pictures! Everyone looks great :smitten:


----------



## chrisreves (Dec 4, 2007)

A little side !





I hope you like it !


----------



## mischel (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are two pics of my sideview .
And furthermore some morph pics, when i gained 6 stones .


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 5, 2007)

Stunning baby - absolutely gorgeous xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FatNick73 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, here's a couple of side views of me...
View attachment 32008

View attachment 32009


----------



## cammy (Dec 5, 2007)

OOOOOOO, I absolutely love this thread! Thanx guys!:eat2:


----------



## pete375lbs (Dec 5, 2007)

My turn, 5 foot 10, 375 pounds. 

View attachment 375.jpg


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Dec 27, 2007)

I have wanted to show these comparison photos for a long, just havent had the chance. The photo on the left was taken Nov 06 during this time I had an FFA that kept me stuffed 24/7 as you can tell by how round and distressed my belly was looking 9 months pregnant with twins. The holidays also helped. All those yummy treats lying around. Having an extra pair of hands help shovel it in only added to my gain. 

The photo on the right was taken at the beginning of March 07, You can see how a thick layer of fat accumulated a result of all that stuffing. My pants size went from a 54 to a very tight 58. (I have the same shorts in 4 different sizes)

As quickly as it started, it was over. Things just didnt work out between us. It was a great ride while it lasted. And I do truly miss it. As a result I lost about 40 pound over the summer. This holiday I have gained about 10 pounds, but nowhere near last years gain. 

View attachment gain4.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW... VERY nice..... 




likeitmatters said:


> though it is not often I get this dressed up...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 27, 2007)

SomeFatGuy said:


> I have wanted to show these comparison photos for a long, just havent had the chance. The photo on the left was taken Nov 06 during this time I had an FFA that kept me stuffed 24/7 as you can tell by how round and distressed my belly was looking 9 months pregnant with twins. The holidays also helped. All those yummy treats lying around. Having an extra pair of hands help shovel it in only added to my gain.
> 
> The photo on the right was taken at the beginning of March 07, You can see how a thick layer of fat accumulated a result of all that stuffing. My pants size went from a 54 to a very tight 58. (I have the same shorts in 4 different sizes)
> 
> As quickly as it started, it was over. Things just didnt work out between us. It was a great ride while it lasted. And I do truly miss it. As a result I lost about 40 pound over the summer. This holiday I have gained about 10 pounds, but nowhere near last years gain.


*
thats quite an amazing set of pictures..the way you expand is incredible....sorry for you loss......stop by baltimore, i have something some food to stuff you with HEHEHEHE*


----------



## bhm_fla (Dec 28, 2007)

my contribution.. 

View attachment 1792.jpg


----------



## Tracy (Dec 28, 2007)

You all look so YUMMY! :eat2: Love the fuzzy bellies:smitten:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 28, 2007)

ok, here's Mine, please don't laugh 

View attachment Picture 190.jpg


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Dec 28, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thats quite an amazing set of pictures..the way you expand is incredible....sorry for you loss......stop by baltimore, i have something some food to stuff you with HEHEHEHE*



Glad you enjoyed the eye candy. Thanks for the offer. Same goes for me. Ever in Ohio, drop me a line. I will let you stuff me silly (hahaha)


----------



## cammy (Dec 28, 2007)

My, OH my! This thread just gets better and better.:eat1::eat2::smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 28, 2007)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Glad you enjoyed the eye candy. Thanks for the offer. Same goes for me. Ever in Ohio, drop me a line. I will let you stuff me silly (hahaha)


*
ummmmmm i can be there in about 5-6 hours.......SAY WHEN LOLOL....i can't imagine that belly of yours stuffed.....seriously*:wubu:


*rut roh..you look older then 30....you might be too old for me HAHAHA JUST KIDDING*


----------



## chicagomark (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's my good side! 

View attachment 229.jpg


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are new ones of me.


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops here's me, sorry for the last post 

View attachment me8.jpg


View attachment me9.jpg


View attachment me10.jpg


View attachment me11.jpg


View attachment me12.jpg


----------



## BeeBee (Dec 30, 2007)

this has been posted on the board like 6 or 7 months ago. I should take another one, probably 35 lbs heavier now, not that it would show that much, lol 

View attachment BeeBee.jpg


----------



## Expandme (Jan 1, 2008)

here's mine :eat1: 

View attachment fat12.JPG


View attachment 56.JPG


----------



## golden_buddha (Jan 1, 2008)

Some Old pics














Couple New pics (Post Holiday)


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mmmmm...definitely my new fave thread!!!!! Lookin' good, guys!


----------



## Expandme (Jan 1, 2008)

here i am again 

View attachment 7.JPG


View attachment 9.JPG


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Jan 8, 2008)

My contribution 

I love my suspenders - nice and comfy


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 8, 2008)

LrgrThnLfe - Love the suspenders...

Great pics guys!


----------



## beckyking (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW, how big you are! real BHM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a bunch I just took (after eating 8 arby melts and an XL strawberry shake.)


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 9, 2008)

Oops here's the pics 

View attachment me13.jpg


View attachment me14.jpg


View attachment me15.jpg


View attachment me16.jpg


View attachment me19.jpg


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry if they're too dark


----------



## BriarChubNJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay, been waiting around to get some newer pics...here's moi 

5'5" 240ish...want another 60-100ish. :eat1: 

View attachment Sideways Shirt.jpg


View attachment Seated.jpg


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's one of my sexy BF's little belly (yes he is posing a bit whilst training in the garden) It will be getting bigger, watch this space!




click to enlarge


----------



## topher38 (Jan 10, 2008)

here is mine not the best photo... need someone to take my photos for me :doh:


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not even close, but for the FFAs who like "potential":


----------



## Laina (Jan 19, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> I'm not even close, but for the FFAs who like "potential"



Potential is yummy, too.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 20, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> I'm not even close, but for the FFAs who like "potential":


*
wow that is MORE then potential darlin'...just rep'd you and of course checked your profile out.and you aren't even 21 YET!!! down *cougar*....*


----------



## ShyBHM (Jan 24, 2008)

dunno if i alrdy posted this pic but side view 

View attachment onhips.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 25, 2008)

:shocked: never thought i would have done this before lol.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> :shocked: never thought i would have done this before lol.
> *
> how bouts a frontal of that tattoo? I am curious to see the spread on it...how recent or how many #s ago did you get it?????????? and THANKS FOR SHARING HON!!!!!!*


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 25, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> Lil BigginZ said:
> 
> 
> > :shocked: never thought i would have done this before lol.
> ...


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 26, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> HDANGEL15 said:
> 
> 
> > it says big boy. i did it when i was 16 so thats why its all uneven. one of them tattoos i look back on and regret because its crooked lol. i was about 330 then playing football in high school.
> ...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Lil BigginZ said:
> 
> 
> > I need to quit drooling all over my keyboard...but damn.
> ...


----------



## lady of the dark (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow what a great topic this is! It is great to see all those jelly bellies!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 27, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> HDANGEL15 said:
> 
> 
> > it says big boy. i did it when i was 16 so thats why its all uneven. one of them tattoos i look back on and regret because its crooked lol. i was about 330 then playing football in high school.
> ...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 27, 2008)

last time i got weighed i was 611 but i have been off my diet for about a month and a half now. so i probably gained a few pounds back.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 27, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> last time i got weighed i was 611 but i have been off my diet for about a month and a half now. so i probably gained a few pounds back.



*like i said earlier........NOTHING lil bout you darling....were you much bigger and have lost weight down to 611?*


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 27, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *like i said earlier........NOTHING lil bout you darling....were you much bigger and have lost weight down to 611?*



yeah i was 728 at my max. got way to big and couldn't do the things i use to be able to do. so i needed to get at a comfortable weight for me.


----------



## cammy (Jan 27, 2008)

Big bellies are sooo sexy...but loosing to be more mobile and comfortable, good work!


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 28, 2008)

cammy said:


> Big bellies are sooo sexy...but loosing to be more mobile and comfortable, good work!




I agree. I'm lusting after your belly, but long live mobility!

<3


----------



## otherland78 (Jan 28, 2008)

but i thought i just tried for a while after beeing a serious sportsguy for years

so....well if some nice girl says to m

Hey we can speed up your weight gain a little so your belly look nicer soon

i wouldn´t mind ;-)

have a nice day and some comment would be nice  :wubu:

And you can see in the last pic hehe if i get no encouragement haha i will be back easy in shape.......so girls do you really want to let this starter belly waste away? ;-) i´m curious... 

View attachment 7.01.07 043.jpg


View attachment 28-12-06_0652.jpg


View attachment 28-12-06_0700.jpg


View attachment 23.januar.2008 029.jpg


View attachment 23.januar.2008 030.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## lady of the dark (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! looks good! And what a cool tattoo!


----------



## Melian (Jan 28, 2008)

otherland78 said:


> but i thought i just tried for a while after beeing a serious sportsguy for years
> 
> so....well if some nice girl says to m
> 
> ...




Aw....cutie :wubu:

You're a bit smaller than my little bf, but there is plenty to work with there!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 28, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> Wow! looks good! And what a cool tattoo!



Thanks. The tattoo is from the band The Dropkick Murphys.


----------



## otherland78 (Jan 28, 2008)

there is really much for for the girl to come perhaps ;-) because i have such a good metabolism arghhhh! 



Melian said:


> Aw....cutie :wubu:
> 
> You're a bit smaller than my little bf, but there is plenty to work with there!


----------



## lady of the dark (Jan 29, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks. The tattoo is from the band The Dropkick Murphys.




Looks good!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 29, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks. The tattoo is from the band The Dropkick M*urphys.*


*

and love dem DropKick Murphys!!!!!!! thanks for sharing
*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's my other side.....post workout/pre shower. Doesn't my bathroom mirror make a lovely picture frame?


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Here's mine



should look like....I dont understand why some men today choose not to have hair on their bodies...it makes them look manly and so so handsome, but this is just me.

truly handsome, and I bet his wife would take forever to count the hairs lol


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> should look like....I dont understand why some men today choose not to have hair on their bodies...it makes them look manly and so so handsome, but this is just me.
> 
> truly handsome, and I bet his wife would take forever to count the hairs lol



Thank you. The look of horror on my wifes face when she first saw me shirtless was priceless. Once she ran her fingers through it though, she was hooked. For some reason (thank God), my body hair is very soft, not the usual Brillo or Bristly type. Anyway, thanks again likeitmatters.


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 3, 2008)

now tell your wife to cook bigger meals for you so your hair on your belly will have a place to grow and spread lol


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> now tell your wife to cook bigger meals for you so your hair on your belly will have a place to grow and spread lol



In due time. I have a little less than two years before I can retire at my current job. They require that I maintain a certain fitness standard, so I'm about as big as I can get for now. I don't know who's going to be happier when I retire though, me or her.


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 3, 2008)

and bulk up and you can grow larger...please tell me you are in the armed forces?...if I was your wife I would tell ya to quit..or no nookie lol

jk

well, does your wife like to feed ya and does go nuts over that hairy belly of yours?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 3, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Here's my other side.....post workout/pre shower. Doesn't my bathroom mirror make a lovely picture frame?



*Now about that BACK HAIR LMAO..how does one adjust to that....J/K 
thanks for sharing you have some amazing potential there!!! you are right at the point I LUST AFTER...the begginning of a belly ....still nice defenition, love those PECS,,,and a gut just starting to swell and grow......I'll shutup now..and roll my tongue back up......:smitten: but I know married guys appreciate POSTIVE ATTENTION EQUALLY *


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> and bulk up and you can grow larger...please tell me you are in the armed forces?...if I was your wife I would tell ya to quit..or no nookie lol
> 
> jk
> 
> well, does your wife like to feed ya and does go nuts over that hairy belly of yours?





HDANGEL15 said:


> *Now about that BACK HAIR LMAO..how does one adjust to that....J/K
> thanks for sharing you have some amazing potential there!!! you are right at the point I LUST AFTER...the begginning of a belly ....still nice defenition, love those PECS,,,and a gut just starting to swell and grow......I'll shutup now..and roll my tongue back up......:smitten: but I know married guys appreciate POSTIVE ATTENTION EQUALLY *




You guys keep this up and I just might have to make my own pic thread. Thanks all for the compliments. All this time I've been spending in the Lounge, little did I know I could find all this attention here.


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Feb 7, 2008)

There are about 2 months between these 2 shots. They are soooo tight. I really dont think I will be wearing them out in public anymore. Maybe for some future photo shots though. Its funny. I can still get them on, but I have to button and zipper them first, then step into them wiggling and squeezing all of my fat into them. Ya: you might have guess. I am all belly and NO ass. 

View attachment gainsht.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope you ladies are enjoying him because I wish I was a woman I would be very very happy with that stud muffing.

I cannot meet someone like him in the gay world worth a shit. Most want to either lose weight or just want to roll my bones....

You are truly eye candy fatman...and that is a compliment


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 7, 2008)

HOLY SH**! You look sexy! Your belly makes up for the lack of ass a billion times!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 7, 2008)

*HOW FAR IS AKRON? HEHEHEE now that IS just PLAIN HOTTTTTT, (((SOME FAT GUY))) thanks for sharing...don't you need a belly rub down here in baltimore?*


----------



## cammy (Feb 7, 2008)

Good god, SomeFatGuy! Every photo of you is just hot, hot, hot. How about stats?


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Feb 8, 2008)

Just wanted to personally thank everyone for their comments and words of encouragement. I truly enjoy posting pics as long as I have a willing audience. I could us some help. I need some new ideas for pictures. I dont want to bore all of you with the same old poses. Also a special thanks goes out to the few members who alerted me to the fact that someone stole my pics from here and was using them on another site claiming them as their own. The web master of the other site was quick to remove them and cancel the membership of the violator. Thanks


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know what other FFAs think, but what about some sitting down where you show off your gut sort of resting on your lap? Or, maybe sitting but sort of leaning back, as somebody would after eating a huge dinner...kind of giving yourself some breathing room.

Maybe some background of sorts; sitting at a desk, gut resting on a countertop, eating, etc. Just some sort of setting for your body if that makes sense.

Also, I personally find it hot when a fat guy is wearing a polo type of shirt, maybe a half size too small so it sort of hugs his fat like a coat of paint.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 8, 2008)

You are full of good ideas LoveBhms! I also like it when you have a small bit of belly popping out under you shirt. :eat2:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 9, 2008)

Actually there is always a problem with a two-dimensional representaiton of a three-dimensional object. And a fat man's body is far more three-dimensional than a thin guy's! A t-shirt or a polo shirt provides very little visual reference to convey just how far the body extends out toward the viewer. A button down shirt or a patterned short provides much more visual information about the contours of the object seen.

Here's an example of a shirt and tie shot:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 9, 2008)

OK, a pciture is worth a lot of words, so I will illustrate. Here are two before and after set. Here's one from head on:





Not bad, but does it look like I gained from 240 to 320? Hard to believe? Now if you look at side views taken at the very exact same time as these two head on pictures, you can better appreciate where the 80 pounds resides:




That will be all for today, class. Be sure to bring two sharpened number 2 pencils for our next session --you know what that means!


----------



## exhippiedude (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome belly hang dude!


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 13, 2008)

Buffetbelly said:


> OK, a pciture is worth a lot of words, so I will illustrate. Here are two before and after set. Here's one from head on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just wondering when these pics were taken please?


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Feb 13, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't know what other FFAs think, but what about some sitting down where you show off your gut sort of resting on your lap? Or, maybe sitting but sort of leaning back, as somebody would after eating a huge dinner...kind of giving yourself some breathing room.
> 
> Maybe some background of sorts; sitting at a desk, gut resting on a countertop, eating, etc. Just some sort of setting for your body if that makes sense.
> 
> Also, I personally find it hot when a fat guy is wearing a polo type of shirt, maybe a half size too small so it sort of hugs his fat like a coat of paint.



Well I try to please. Its not quite resting on the counter top. My countertops are marble and were extremely cold to rest my belly on. The leather chair was much better. Squishing my gut on the chair makes it look much smaller than it really is. I was trying to make my belly touch the backrest of the chair, but no luck. I have about 6 inches to go. Maybe in a few months it might reach. 

View attachment DCP_1682.jpg


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Feb 13, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't know what other FFAs think, but what about some sitting down where you show off your gut sort of resting on your lap? Or, maybe sitting but sort of leaning back, as somebody would after eating a huge dinner...kind of giving yourself some breathing room.
> 
> Maybe some background of sorts; sitting at a desk, gut resting on a countertop, eating, etc. Just some sort of setting for your body if that makes sense.
> 
> Also, I personally find it hot when a fat guy is wearing a polo type of shirt, maybe a half size too small so it sort of hugs his fat like a coat of paint.



With a gut like this its been a long time since I was able to sit in a restaurant booth. I always have to sit at a table. But at lease I have plenty of room to expand away from the table during a feeding. 

View attachment DCP_1670.jpg


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Feb 13, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't know what other FFAs think, but what about some sitting down where you show off your gut sort of resting on your lap? Or, maybe sitting but sort of leaning back, as somebody would after eating a huge dinner...kind of giving yourself some breathing room.
> 
> Maybe some background of sorts; sitting at a desk, gut resting on a countertop, eating, etc. Just some sort of setting for your body if that makes sense.
> 
> Also, I personally find it hot when a fat guy is wearing a polo type of shirt, maybe a half size too small so it sort of hugs his fat like a coat of paint.



This shot is a few years old. I believe this was a 3x shirt that I had outgrown. I currently wear a 5x. 

View attachment DCP_1524.jpg


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Feb 13, 2008)

lady of the dark said:


> You are full of good ideas LoveBhms! I also like it when you have a small bit of belly popping out under you shirt. :eat2:



Its not a little bit of belly peeking out. sorry hehehe. More like a huge gut escaping its confinement. 

View attachment DCP_1688.jpg


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Feb 13, 2008)

cammy said:


> Good god, SomeFatGuy! Every photo of you is just hot, hot, hot. How about stats?



As far as stats go. I dont really know what kind of detail your looking for.
Weight around 420. height. 62 waist size. This is where it gets tricky. 
If I wear my pants under my belly I can fit into a size 50. Over my belly 62. It really depends on the cut of the pants and if Im trying to hide my belly or not. Shirt size is 5x. 

By the way, I have read your stories and truly enjoyed them. They are written in way I can relate too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 13, 2008)

SomeFatGuy said:


> This shot is a few years old. I believe this was a 3x shirt that I had outgrown. I currently wear a 5x.



^

My favorite. I really like that look.

Can't wait to hear what the other FFAs think.


----------



## cammy (Feb 13, 2008)

SomeFatGuy said:


> As far as stats go. I dont really know what kind of detail your looking for.
> Weight around 420. height. 62 waist size. This is where it gets tricky.
> If I wear my pants under my belly I can fit into a size 50. Over my belly 62. It really depends on the cut of the pants and if Im trying to hide my belly or not. Shirt size is 5x.
> 
> By the way, I have read your stories and truly enjoyed them. They are written in way I can relate too. Thanks for sharing.



Thanx - and more hot photos, too!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 13, 2008)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Its not a little bit of belly peeking out. sorry hehehe. More like a huge gut escaping its confinement.



*amazing.....gorgeous, creative.......sexy.....420 is good on you.....a pefect size pillow you have* :smitten:


----------



## eumeb (Feb 16, 2008)

i am not sure, if i can contribute here, but i try it !


----------



## golden_buddha (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 19, 2008)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Its not a little bit of belly peeking out. sorry hehehe. More like a huge gut escaping its confinement.



gals you should up this prize piece of manhood and have you own belly to play and stuff and love..and besides he is a nice guy also it would appear


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## orinoco (Feb 20, 2008)

how about a leaning over sideview? does that qualify...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 20, 2008)

Why yes....yes that does qualify!  Great pic.


----------



## orinoco (Feb 20, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Why yes....yes that does qualify!  Great pic.



thank u. that's what happens when u set a camera up to take 10 shots in a burst and then realise u have the hoover in the way and have to move it out of shot *lol*

(and yes i know it's a dyson people, but i'm not comfortable calling it a vacuum cleaner!)


----------



## exhippiedude (Feb 20, 2008)

Is the Dyson awesome or does it just suck?
Thanks for sharing...a TON of awesome bellies here.
I just took this one...


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 20, 2008)

here's another  

View attachment 100_0530.JPG


----------



## Smite (Mar 3, 2008)

I forgot to pull my pants up  

View attachment sideshot.jpg


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 3, 2008)

I like it pants down! Very sexy pic! :drool:


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Mar 22, 2008)

Starting to lose track on where to post photos. Do I post it in the hanging belly forum? I do have a huge hanging belly. How about the belly side view forum Most of my photos are side view. Or what about the skinniest & fattest pics forum Currently I know I am gaining and getting fatter with fresh stretch marks on my upper belly and clothing that gets tighter by the day. Im sure there is a stretch mark forum on this board somewhere. 

I guess I am just ranting. (thinking out loud) 

What it comes down to is I love to showoff my ever-expanding body, (mostly my belly). As long as I have an audience that enjoys it and a venue to show it off, (thanks Dimensions) I will always be here posting eye candy and occasionally a comment or two.

Now back to my original question. Where to post? Owell. How do I always make something so simple so difficult. 

View attachment DCP_1635.jpg


----------



## exhippiedude (Mar 22, 2008)

here's mine


----------



## exhippiedude (Mar 22, 2008)

Comments welcome :eat1:


----------



## Smite (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh great, hope my members don't see this post, i've been playing "hard to get" and forgot I did that picture up there .


----------



## ShyBHM (Mar 22, 2008)

ok well thought i put up side belly with pants bellow belly and underbelly and one with a tight top 

View attachment overbelly.jpg


View attachment underbelly.jpg


View attachment redtopstanding2.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 23, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Here's mine




bet your wife or gf just love all that hair on ya? and has you been count of gain and loss of each hair? LOL


----------



## Goreki (Mar 23, 2008)

Smite said:


> Oh great, hope my members don't see this post, i've been playing "hard to get" and forgot I did that picture up there .


We didn't see anything. There's also no link to this post up there.

I love this thread gentlemen, thank you all, and keep them coming! :smitten:


----------



## Smite (Mar 23, 2008)

These aren't the droids you're looking for?

/waves hand


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 26, 2008)

This is the only pic I have thats kind of a side view. 

View attachment side.JPG


----------



## Expandme (Mar 30, 2008)

200lbs
from yester after pigging out for a bit. 

View attachment 8.JPG


View attachment 10.JPG


----------



## Morgana (Mar 31, 2008)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> This is the only pic I have thats kind of a side view.



That's an impressive hot body! wow!:wubu:


----------



## cammy (Mar 31, 2008)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Starting to lose track on where to post photos. Do I post it in the hanging belly forum? I do have a huge hanging belly. How about the belly side view forum Most of my photos are side view. Or what about the skinniest & fattest pics forum Currently I know I am gaining and getting fatter with fresh stretch marks on my upper belly and clothing that gets tighter by the day. Im sure there is a stretch mark forum on this board somewhere.
> 
> I guess I am just ranting. (thinking out loud)
> 
> ...



I'm thinking you're looking considerably bigger than your first "side view" post on page 1 of this thread. Very nice gain!


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 31, 2008)

exhippiedude said:


> Comments welcome :eat1:



wonder if somefat guy or ex hippie could eat the cake I have here in one sitting and love to find out and then take pics for them to post..

but I doubt either or could eat it all and then stand up and get in the car


:bow:


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Mar 31, 2008)

likeitmatters said:


> wonder if somefat guy or ex hippie could eat the cake I have here in one sitting and love to find out and then take pics for them to post..
> 
> but I doubt either or could eat it all and then stand up and get in the car
> 
> ...



Despite my size and believe it or not, I am not much of a cake eater. I prefer specialty pies. Such as French Silk & Oreo


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 31, 2008)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Despite my size and believe it or not, I am not much of a cake eater. I prefer specialty pies. Such as French Silk & Oreo



and supersize them just for you guy...or anyone else..



we dont want ya to leave without being full now and dont forget that includes a 7 course meal before that...I am italian and love to cook and tend to go wild..you should see my southern breakfast on the weekends...lol


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 1, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't know what other FFAs think, but what about some sitting down where you show off your gut sort of resting on your lap? Or, maybe sitting but sort of leaning back, as somebody would after eating a huge dinner...kind of giving yourself some breathing room.
> 
> Maybe some background of sorts; sitting at a desk, gut resting on a countertop, eating, etc. Just some sort of setting for your body if that makes sense.
> 
> Also, I personally find it hot when a fat guy is wearing a polo type of shirt, maybe a half size too small so it sort of hugs his fat like a coat of paint.


Hows this for a polo pic, and heres a sitting one to go with it sorry bout the blur had to use the phone i dont got a camera


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 2, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> Hows this for a polo pic, and heres a sitting one to go with it sorry bout the blur had to use the phone i dont got a camera



The words "totally fucking perfect" come to mind.

If you actually join the NYPD and post pics with a Glock 40 I will go mad. Two of the people on this site who know me best know that "fat guy with gun" is pretty much my favorite thing in the world.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 2, 2008)

i put some side view and frontal pics up (including some of noob) at this link the bottom pic is a comparision shot to some of the special ones i took where im wearing my old biking uniform...11 years and about 60 lbs later


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 2, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> i put some side view and frontal pics up (including some of noob) at this link the bottom pic is a comparision shot to some of the special ones i took where im wearing my old biking uniform...11 years and about 60 lbs later



Considering yesterday was April Fool's Day and the first 7 pics were of you're puppy I thought I got fooled 

But I persevered, lol.

Handsome man and cute doggy too.


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Apr 23, 2008)

For those of you who have watch my post and seen my gain over the past few years know I have these same shorts in three different sizes. Well I knew that recently my weight was creeping up since my daily cloth seam to be getting sung. So I decided to pull out my final and largest size 56 in this style short and as you can see by the photo they dont even come close to fitting. I did buy myself some new jeans last week. Size 62. When I hold them up, my god there huge. When I have some free time I will take some pic in my new jeans. 

View attachment DCP_1693.jpg


----------



## exhippiedude (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow great bellies in this thread!


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 24, 2008)

now that is a hairy bear...girls line up and start counting hairs and feeding the bear too..impressivegut you got


just how much do you weigh?

:bow:


----------



## exhippiedude (Apr 24, 2008)

I weigh 210 and I'm 5'6" tall which is small compared to many here but I have a 51 inch waistline (56.5 seated).


----------



## Viodyna (Apr 25, 2008)

:smitten: You have the most gorgeous belly!! :wubu:


----------



## Tychondarova (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, this party can't start without the new guy!

This is me at 230, and I've put on a bit since then.

Ladies, feel free to stop by my thread and say hello!:eat2:

-Ty 

View attachment 230 belly.jpg


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 28, 2008)

exhippiedude said:


> I weigh 210 and I'm 5'6" tall which is small compared to many here but I have a 51 inch waistline (56.5 seated).



and you weigh 210lbs and you have a gut that size?


all I can say is wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


and what size pants?


:bow:


----------



## exhippiedude (Apr 28, 2008)

Well. here is a size 40 waist. My top weight was once 239...I guess I retained a lot of that belly fat.


----------



## SomeFatGuy (May 19, 2008)

Just keeping this thread alive. Been having problems getting into the site through AOL browser. Had to use firefox. Never the less, her is some new jeans size 62 and an old shirt 4x. Enjoy 

View attachment DCP_1734.jpg


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Keep these threads alive


----------



## FarmGirl (May 29, 2008)

SomeFatGuy said:


> Just keeping this thread alive. Been having problems getting into the site through AOL browser. Had to use firefox. Never the less, her is some new jeans size 62 and an old shirt 4x. Enjoy




Thanks SomeFatGuy for telling me about this site. Ive been popping in and out for the past week, checking out the forums, and thought it was time to join so I could add a comment or two. BTW cute picture, but I prefer the ones you have on the FF board. Chat with you later. Bye


----------



## exhippiedude (May 30, 2008)

here is my update


----------



## velia (May 30, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> Hey, this party can't start without the new guy!
> 
> This is me at 230, and I've put on a bit since then.
> 
> ...



:smitten: Holy goodness, that's a sexy belly. Can't wait to see pics of what you've "put on" since then.


----------



## SomeFatGuy (May 31, 2008)

FarmGirl said:


> Thanks SomeFatGuy for telling me about this site. Ive been popping in and out for the past week, checking out the forums, and thought it was time to join so I could add a comment or two. BTW cute picture, but I prefer the ones you have on the FF board. Chat with you later. Bye



I generally keep things toned down here. This site is more of a discussion site where members chat about size acceptance and how it affects their daily lives. Every now and then I post some eye candy, but if thats what your into this might not be the best place to look. 

Ill be in and out most the day, IM me later and we can finish where we left off. Or can I take you up on your offer?


----------



## exhippiedude (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is today's side view offering.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jun 5, 2008)

pretty impressive gut you have there and so hairy bet your wife loves to snuggle next to ya on a cold winter night lol

is your gut still growing and ya think you will be able to stay in your 40 pants much longer?


:bow:


----------



## pendulous (Jun 13, 2008)

pendulous said:


> Keep these threads alive



I concur, this should be on the front page


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thought I'd contribute 

Fatstuart


----------



## leon (Jun 18, 2008)

HI fatstuart, I can't see your pics can you post them again? Thanks


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Jun 18, 2008)

fatstuart1975 said:


> Thought I'd contribute
> 
> Fatstuart



Hmmm... That's odd. Try again.

Fatstuart


----------



## leon (Jun 18, 2008)

HI thanks ..cool pic


----------



## cottager (Jun 18, 2008)

my contribution


----------



## sangeluna (Jun 18, 2008)

cottager said:


> my contribution


The Emperor's new body.  Try again.

In eager anticipation,
Henna


----------



## cottager (Jun 18, 2008)

here you go (hopefully)... 

View attachment side.jpg


----------



## sangeluna (Jun 19, 2008)

cottager said:


> here you go (hopefully)...



Filling out that shirt nicely! 

Henna


----------



## cottager (Jun 19, 2008)

thank you henna! :blush:


----------



## truebritmiff (Jun 21, 2008)

was fiddly to do the pic w my webcam, its pic button is on top so i had to stretch n wriggle cam to get it took lol, but here it comes lol 

View attachment fb9.jpg


----------



## Ariesfa (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know if 220lbs qualifies me as a BHM, but I'll post here anyway.

This is a sideview of me from last year. I've needed to upgrade from 36 to size 38 pants. You get the beginnings of my belly growing and a little booty..or maybe not so little booty LOL. 

View attachment me 2007.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2008)

Ariesfa said:


> I don't know if 220lbs qualifies me as a BHM, but I'll post here anyway.
> 
> This is a sideview of me from last year. I've needed to upgrade from 36 to size 38 pants. You get the beginnings of my belly growing and a little booty..or maybe not so little booty LOL.


 

more picz of yer booty kthankz

:wubu:


----------



## doublethink (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's my belly in profile!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2008)

doublethink said:


> Here's my belly in profile!


 

Great picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Jun 22, 2008)

One last attempt to get this posted!

Fatstuart


----------



## Chunky (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi, here's a sideview for you

-Chunky 

View attachment Photo 8.jpg


----------



## exhippiedude (Jun 23, 2008)

how's this for a side view!


----------



## Expandme (Jun 23, 2008)

Bigger me, another 10 lbs or so 

View attachment 67.JPG


----------



## Chunky (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

Here is a new pic. I trimmed things up.

-Chunky 

View attachment Photo 6.jpg


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2008)

None of these are new, and they aren't all quite the classic side view profile, but they are are all more or less side view photos of me doing my best to look fat. Whether or not I succeeded depends, I suppose, on your definition of fat


----------



## Smite (Jun 24, 2008)

They say the most knowledgeable men are ones who love to indulge in the art known as a Dairy Queen Blizzard.

You are a smart man, edx.


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2008)

Smite said:


> They say the most knowledgeable men are ones who love to indulge in the art known as a Dairy Queen Blizzard.
> 
> You are a smart man, edx.



That particular picture is several years old now, but it has a fun story to go with it. Having been on Dimensions for a number of years by then, I'd come to accept that not only was I an FA, I was an FA of myself, as it were, and I was starting to see my appetite as not just something to battle but something that could be very erotic to me. But I'd never really unleashed it fully for any length of time.

It came about that a friend of mine was going to be getting married, and his stag party was occuring a 4-5 hour drive away from me. I didn't want to be away from wife and family for too long, so I decided to drive down that afternoon, go out for supper and afterwards, crash on someone's couch, then drive home the next morning once I woke up. Then I decided that for that 24+ hours I was going to see how much I could eat if I really cut loose, and I bought a disposable camera to document the whole thing.

I forget now what all I ate, although I listed it on the old boards at the time. I do recall that by the time I ended the drive down I was rather full, far beyond any hope of pulling in my gut. Then that night I ate a very large dinner. The next morning I was still feeling pretty full, but still managed to eat some on the first part of the trip. The last real spot for food before I get home is with about an hour and a half left in the trip, and there is a selection of fast food places there. I only had a couple of pictures left on the disposable camera, had limited cash left, and only so much room. Then it occurred to me that although my belly was swollen far beyond its normal size, without context it was going to be hard to tell. Which is when I chose Dairy Queen. I had a burger and a large blizzard. Finishing that blizzard left me feeling stuffed up to the gills--but it was a great feeling, a total rush.

So that blizzard served double duty, capping off my 24 hours of stuffing myself, and giving a size reference to what all that stuffing had done to by belly.


----------



## cammy (Jun 24, 2008)

edx - you look nothing like your avatar!


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Jun 28, 2008)

Taken just before spending the day with a friend. We ended up at this park with a tall waterfall that when I was younger my school friends and I would go swimming at the bottom. Since then its all fenced off and you cant get to the bottom. 

View attachment 200_0168.jpg


----------



## otherland78 (Feb 16, 2013)

Melian said:


> Aw....cutie :wubu:
> 
> You're a bit smaller than my little bf, but there is plenty to work with there!



oh thanks a lot for this nice comment ^^ sorry for seeing it so late


----------



## fritzi (Feb 16, 2013)

otherland78 said:


> oh thanks a lot for this nice comment ^^ sorry for seeing it so late



Okay - responding to a post after 4 years + 20 days does qualify as late! :doh::doh::doh:

Nevertheless - this is a thread that does deserve to be excavated, some lovely sideviews of adorable bellies on here!
Sideviews are my favorites anyways! So moooore please! :wubu:


----------



## otherland78 (Feb 16, 2013)

;-)
ok to apologize at least a bit i will post some sidevies after i ate enough today ^^


----------



## reuben6380 (Feb 16, 2013)

This thread caught my eye so i grabbed my tablet and went to work. I hope a few are to everyone's liking!


----------



## oliver141180 (Feb 16, 2013)

Side-ish


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 19, 2013)

Not much else to say here about this one.


----------



## soxfan2006 (Feb 20, 2013)

I know I'm Small. But Im working on it :3


----------



## Vince_93 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## IcecreamMonster (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## RVGleason (Feb 23, 2013)

A pic of me sitting down. 




View attachment image-3744694636.jpg


----------

